# Did I get the right binding size?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like a match with overhang, but Unions are narrow and Burtons boots are bulky, so you might be better off with L if you want to keep using Unions. It will work just fine, but if it's uncomfy I know I'd change it. Having a gap between boot and highback on toeside turns is just how it is.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Looks like a match with overhang, but Unions are narrow and Burtons boots are bulky, so you might be better off with L if you want to keep using Unions. It will work just fine, but if it's uncomfy I know I'd change it. Having a gap between boot and highback on toeside turns is just how it is.


Thanks for your response!
Won't it be an issue that there will be no overhang? Not sure if that effects performance in any kind.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you get S/M or M/L? Because those bindings look really small compared to the boot. I’ve used M/L Union bindings with my size 10 boots from Burton, Thirtytwo, and now DC. And my boots don’t have overhang like that from your pictures.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Those are just M, at least this is what is said on the bottom. I can put gas pedal a bit forward but in this case they won't overhang equally. May be it's an issue with the boots being too bulky?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Burton boots are actually not bulky and have a smaller footprint than a lot of other brands. I really think you got the S/M size and/or your heel cups need to be adjusted. But by the look of your toe strap and how much slack is leftover, I think most likely you have a Small binding. Union formerly used the S/M size for what’s now just Small, M/L is now just Medium, and so forth. I think you have a Small and you may have seen the S/M on the sizing and thought it was medium. 
Medium in Union allows up to a Size 10 boot, which is what I personally wear and I don’t have that kind of overhang.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> Burton boots are actually not bulky and have a smaller footprint than a lot of other brands. I really think you got the S/M size and/or your heel cups need to be adjusted. But by the look of your toe strap and how much slack is leftover, I think most likely you have a Small binding. Union formerly used the S/M size for what’s now just Small, M/L is now just Medium, and so forth. I think you have a Small and you may have seen the S/M on the sizing and thought it was medium.
> Medium in Union allows up to a Size 10 boot, which is what I personally wear and I don’t have that kind of overhang.


Well, I am pretty sure I purchased M cause there were only S, M and L options. Also, both bindings has "m" stickers on the bottom... Unless those stickers are wrong and there was a mistake made in the shop or factory.
My heel cup is set all the way back while gas pedal is also all the way back and can be set forward but for me it looks like overhang is equal on both heel and toe...


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Well, if you have to push your boot down hard in order to get the boot into the bindigs thats not really good and it will destroy your boots eventually...
Thats the problem with union bindings, their heelcups are pretty narrow relative to the overall size of the bindings. Otherwise the size of the bindings look pretty good for your boot - so I wouldnt go for a size L, id rather go with a different brand, whose bindings have a wider heelcup. Burtons should work I think...

Did you rotate your highbacks? I had a similar problem with my unions. When you rotate the bindings, one side of the highback sticks out really far and will eat away your boots. To fix this, I cut this sticky part and sanded it smooth to get da wider fit. You could try that too but beware: You then cant rotate the highbacks to the other side, so probably not the best idear if you plan on sell the bindings...


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Those are just M, at least this is what is said on the bottom. I can put gas pedal a bit forward but in this case they won't overhang equally. May be it's an issue with the boots being too bulky?


The overhang actually doesnt look too bad - but I still would slide the toeramp out a notch.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

fzst said:


> Well, if you have to push your boot down hard in order to get the boot into the bindigs thats not really good and it will destroy your boots eventually...
> Thats the problem with union bindings, their heelcups are pretty narrow relative to the overall size of the bindings. Otherwise the size of the bindings look pretty good for your boot - so I wouldnt go for a size L, id rather go with a different brand, whose bindings have a wider heelcup. Burtons should work I think...
> 
> Did you rotate your highbacks? I had a similar problem with my unions. When you rotate the bindings, one side of the highback sticks out really far and will eat away your boots. To fix this, I cut this sticky part and sanded it smooth to get da wider fit. You could try that too but beware: You then cant rotate the highbacks to the other side, so probably not the best idear if you plan on sell the bindings...
> ...


Thanks fot your reply!
I'll check my highback but not sure that doing what you have suggested would work for me because preassure I have to apply in order to fit my boots in place is real and I won't be able to sell them afterall. So what you are saying is that I shouldn't check the L size cause it will be too big, right?

Regarding the overhang - I'll do what you suggested and post some photos here. While measuring the space, should I stick to the yellow line or the red one?


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Well it was just an idear. If you didnt rotate the highbacks, it probably wouldnt really do much to improve your situation. In that case the bindings are just simply too small for your boot.
Yes, I wouldnt really recomannd the union size L bindings because the length of the baseplate would probably be too long for your boot size. So I would try if you can fit in a size M binding of another brand. Im pretty sure burton would work in a size M. I dont really know other brands though- maybe someone else can chime in here...

Regarding your picture: You should stick to the yellow line.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Okay, I definitely see what you are talking about.









Meanwhile - here is not adjusted one:









In both cases it doesn't work well, while obviously in the second one it's a bit easier to fit but still is not easy enough.

I have checked another options for bindings but couldn't find better one than Forces so I might just give L a try (at least in the shop) - just found out there are 2020 models available in my city.
The issue finding the right binding is that my board (Yes Standard) has 4x4 slambacks for poweders and nowadays there is not a lot of 4x4 compatible bindings on the market...


----------



## hypelogic (Dec 15, 2018)

I’m rocking the same bindings (Union Force, 2019 edition, size medium) with size 10 Vans Infuse Boots. I can tell you I have the same exact problem and it’s a somewhat known issue when Union went to the S, M, L scale. For some reason size 10 tends to fall smack dab between Medium and Large. I have the same exact wear spots on my infuse boots, as you have on your Burton boots. You can try out the larger bindings, as I did the same, but just felt they were too damn big. In the end, I just switched out the ankle strap to a Large and my boots have “molded” nicely to the bindings without any performance reducing damage/issues. Best of luck!


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

hypelogic said:


> I’m rocking the same bindings (Union Force, 2019 edition, size medium) with size 10 Vans Infuse Boots. I can tell you I have the same exact problem and it’s a somewhat known issue when Union went to the S, M, L scale. For some reason size 10 tends to fall smack dab between Medium and Large. I have the same exact wear spots on my infuse boots, as you have on your Burton boots. You can try out the larger bindings, as I did the same, but just felt they were too damn big. In the end, I just switched out the ankle strap to a Large and my boots have “molded” nicely to the bindings without any performance reducing damage/issues. Best of luck!


Hi there, thanks for sharing your experience. I don't actually have issues with ankle straps. It's more about fitting in the bindings right. Especially it causes issues on the hill when I sit and try to put on my board for several minutes... I think that my boots won't actually mold due to their construction.


----------



## hypelogic (Dec 15, 2018)

You’re welcome. I never had any issues with fitting my boot back into the heel cup, and actually didn’t notice the wear spots until the end of the season. As far as the high back distance when leaning forward, that’s normal depending on boot flex....the stiffer the boot, the quicker the response. I wouldn’t worrying about overhang until your boot starts kicking snow as you carve. I have the same amount of overhang and haven’t had an issue, but I also don’t euro carve. 

At the end up the day, it’s all about what works best for you and your setup, as cliche as that sounds. 

Keep me posted, ha...get it, if the larger bindings work out.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

Decided to post update here.
I've visited a bunch of shops and tried on Union, Bent Metal, Flux and a bunch of other bindings with my Burton AMB 10US. Turns out heel of this model is just too wide and none of those bindings fits nice. Same issue is with the new Burton Swath so be careful choosing those boots.
The only one I could get away with is Burton Cartel which looks like a good bindings. They are still pretty tight in the heel but not as much as Unions. I hope this information can help someone searching for help in the future.

I am settings up my new bindings now and trying to figure out correct gas pedal adjustment, which option is better?

First









Second


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

That's up to what feels nice, and can change depending how much the highback builds and the toeshape of the boot. I think mine are at the second longest holes with a 10 boot and medium bindings, can't see which from the photos. I think most medium bindings are too narrow, Burton are the only mediums I've tried that feel good, but they prolly made heels of the boots wider for more comfort and to fill the heelcup.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Glad you found some bindings that fit. I was pretty certain that burtons would work, they are quite a bit roomier in the heelcup than unions.

The good thing about burton bindings is, that the highback-mounting-mechanism sits pretty flush with the nylon-material of on the inside of the highback/heelcup and the baseplate unlike most other bindings (union for example). That means that even when your boots fit pretty tight in the heelcup, the bindings most certainly still wont chew away your boots.

The cartels are good bindings and I think you will be happy with them. The highbacks are on the softer side though, sometimes I wish it would give me more response on heelside turns, I love that they have the older style ratchets - Im not really a big fan of the newer double-take ones... I have seen them fail on friends bindings (they never failed me yet though) but why change a prefectly running system?

As far as the gaspedal goes: I think you should get the footbed out all the way, your boot is on the bigger side for size M bindings after all - so I would choose the first option.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 2, 2019)

fzst said:


> Glad you found some bindings that fit. I was pretty certain that burtons would work, they are quite a bit roomier in the heelcup than unions.
> 
> The good thing about burton bindings is, that the highback-mounting-mechanism sits pretty flush with the nylon-material of on the inside of the highback/heelcup and the baseplate unlike most other bindings (union for example). That means that even when your boots fit pretty tight in the heelcup, the bindings most certainly still wont chew away your boots.
> 
> ...


As far as I understand - the idea is to have some amount of overhang on both front and back which is more a second option. Meanwhile guy in the store made the first one for me so I now I wonder which one is correct.
Heel overhang is around 2 fingers width.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes you are right. You do need abit of overhang to be able to generate pressure through the gaspedal to the edges.
In theory the edge of the footpbed should be underneath the end of your footpads - not your toes.
So if you dont have enough overhang it could take away form your ability to put pressure on your edges but in your case the first pic looks pretty adequate.

But of course you can always test both options out and see what feels better for you...


----------

